# Bodacious on Sqirrel Patrol :)



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*Simply Bodacious...*

Bodacious is on squirrel patrol and she takes her job very seriously LOL. She was free stacking herself while she watched them so I had to snap a quick shot of her.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

That's one hott momma!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love her rear angulation what do you feed her? She is in such great shape !! does she work out a lot? I want to come down and see you one at work one day, it would be an honor to see what you do with the dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, Therese!! She's looking absolutely stunning! You sure know how to pick em, lol. You should update a bit more often.. as we're literally dying for more pix of the Patch crew!! Where's my buddy Pachino? And Touché?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

lookin good as always


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Bodacious is right! She's looking absolutely fabulous as always!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's really looking amazing, I love me some Bodacious


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

That's a good looking dog right there!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I love good turn in stiffle and rear angulation both her parents and all her siblings have that too. 

She doesn't workout. She is a happy happy house dog who goes on walks occasionally and loves to play and of course does squirrel and bird patrol. 

She eats Innova adult, gets liver and other meat as treats occasionally.

I'll post picts of my others soon.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is one beautiful brindle girl!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

Bodacious is beautiful, and I love her name.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bodacious kisses to all...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such a beautiful girl! Love her!


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

you go Bo, Sonny is on Squirrel and Possum patrol in the back yard...haha but he's a goof ball about it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

spatulars said:


> Bodacious is beautiful, and I love her name.


Thanks everyone!
The critters seem to like being chased LOL


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Such a beautiful girl! Love her!


THANKS!!! She is a sweetie pie! I LOVE her!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

That's just great genetics!!!! Beautiful girl!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I stayed in shape as easily as she does LOL


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Those squirrels are serious business


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow she looks great, love the pic


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Was that drool I saw hanging from her mouth?! LOL..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She doesn't want to eat them, she wants to play with them. She wants to play with everything.... LOL


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Ya let dave know when he can come up. I will make another drive up the pike with a biologist so we can clone that gorgeous girl. I love that girl


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW she is a beauty, I love her form!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Ya let dave know when he can come up. I will make another drive up the pike with a biologist so we can clone that gorgeous girl. I love that girl


 THANK you!!!! If I could I would have a houseful all like her. She really is my dream dog.



> WOW she is a beauty, I love her form!


 THANKS!:woof:


----------

